# GypsyCat--how did it go?



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Just wondering how things went with your visit to the therapist. Take care.


----------



## lynyrd29 (Sep 25, 2003)

...ok this is really embarassing, but I had a really bad panic attack right before I was supposed to go and I chickened out and had to reschedule. I knew I was gonna have trouble with the early morning appointment they scheduled, but I didn't think it would be that bad. My stomachs always a little woozy in the morning and I started thinking, "what if I get really bad D? what if I can't leave? what if I throw up?" Then I started crying..then my heart started pounding at it got hard for me to breathe. Anyways I called them and tried to reschedule for a time later in the week, that was also later in the day but the earliest they could get me was in December at the same time in the morning!! I told them I needed an afternoon appointment but the receptionist said that was as late as they could give me. Grrr..military hospitals







If I can't get an appointment anytime sooner, my parents said they were taking me to someone that was a civilian. Even this is freaking me out, my entire life I've gone to military doctors and I feel much safer going to them, I'm not sure why, I guess theirs comfort in familiarity. Hopefully a civilian doctor won't present a problem.... Anyways thank you for your concern...I'll keep you posted on the rest as it happens. ~Lindsay


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

GypsyCat,I'm so sorry for you that you couldn't make the appointment. But here's a thought for the next one if it needs to be in the morning. The day before, eat very light so there isn't too much in your system. That way, even if you feel bad in the morning, you know it won't be a big problem. Also, if immodium works for you it might be good to take that the night before and in the am to keep things in check. Remember, once you are at the psychiatrist's office there is no need to worry--they've seen and heard everything! Take care.


----------

